# حركات لاارادية لها معانى نفسية



## happy angel (23 مارس 2009)

*حركات لاارادية لها معانى نفسية 

كل منا عاداته و طريقته في التعبير عن رأيه سواء بالكلام أو بالحركة وأحيانا كثيرة 
نجد أنفسنا نقوم بحركات لا إرادية ينتبه إليها الآخرون. 
علماء النفس وجدوا تحليلات لكل حركة وفسروا معانيها الكامنة في النفس والتي قد لا يدركها الانسان نفسه.

تحريك الخواتم أو الحلق:
عندما نرفع اليد إلى مستوى الأذن هو تعبير عن حرجنا وقلقنا من الكلام الذي نسمعه وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نمنع انفسنا من قسوة الكلام أو لدينا رغبة ملحة في عدم سماعه
عض الشفايف:

نمنع أنفسنا بالقوة عن قول أي شيء وكأننا نحاول إبتلاع الكلام وعندما تصبح هذه الحركة عادة دائمة فإنها تدل على المقاومة للانفعالات الداخلية.
ضم اليدين عند التحدث:

حركة تعني الرغبة الملحة في الدفاع عن النفس وفي حمايتها من رد فعل قد يزعج

الطرف الآخر وكبت ما قد يختلج بالنفس. وهذه الحركة قد تدل أيضا على أن المتحدث

خجول جداً وغير قادر على التحكم بنفسه أثناء مخاطبته للآخرين.
وضع اليدين في الجيوب أثناء الحديث:

حركة تدل على موقف محدد ضد الطرف الآخر ورغبة ملحة في عدم مصارحته والافصاح
عن ما يجول في التفس . وهي حركة فيها تحدي وكبرياء ومقاومة وكأننا بذلك نريد أن
نقول (افعل ما تشاء لا يهمنا).


رفع اليد الى مستوى الرأس
رفع اليد إلى مستوى الرأس تعني التواصل مع الأفكار الداخلية واستحضار كل جزئية
في هذه الأفكار. وهذه الحركة هي إبحار مع الذات ومحاولة للاختلاء بالنفس * اذاتحولت هذه الحركة إلى عادة فهي دليل على القلق والتوتر.
طرقعة الأصابع:

ليست تعبيراً عن العصبية كما يعتقد البعض بقدرما هي رد فعل طبيعي سريع لما يدور حولنا سواء كان ذلك حديثاً أو حدثاً. محاولة منا للتعبير عن رغبتنا في إنهاء الوضع او 
الاسراع فيه أو بالعكس محاولة لتهدئته*​


----------



## fouad78 (23 مارس 2009)

> وضع اليدين في الجيوب أثناء الحديث:
> 
> حركة تدل على موقف محدد ضد الطرف الآخر ورغبة ملحة في عدم مصارحته والافصاح
> عن ما يجول في التفس . وهي حركة فيها تحدي وكبرياء ومقاومة وكأننا بذلك نريد أن
> نقول (افعل ما تشاء لا يهمنا).​



ههههههههههههه
أنا مرات بعملها بس أنا مش هيك خالص :hlp:
ميرسي ليكي لنقل الموضوع الرائع سلام المسيح​


----------



## zama (23 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة موضوع حضرتك حلو أوى 
بس أنا بعد كده لما هكون بتكلم هخلى ايدى جنبى ومش هعمل أى حركة عشان مفيش شخص يعرف يحللنى!!


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (23 مارس 2009)

*تحريك الخواتم أو الحلق:
عندما نرفع اليد إلى مستوى الأذن هو تعبير عن حرجنا وقلقنا من الكلام الذي نسمعه وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نمنع انفسنا من قسوة الكلام أو لدينا رغبة ملحة في عدم سماعه
---------------------
وضع اليدين في الجيوب أثناء الحديث:

حركة تدل على موقف محدد ضد الطرف الآخر ورغبة ملحة في عدم مصارحته والافصاح
عن ما يجول في التفس . وهي حركة فيها تحدي وكبرياء ومقاومة وكأننا بذلك نريد أن
نقول (افعل ما تشاء لا يهمنا).
----------------------------



موضوع جميل 


بس انا مكنتش اعرف انها تدل على كده​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا يا هابي على الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

*مرسي يا هابي علي الموضوع الحقيقي الواقعي 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ياهابى موضوع جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

*طرقعة الأصابع:

ليست تعبيراً عن العصبية كما يعتقد البعض بقدرما هي رد فعل طبيعي سريع لما يدور حولنا سواء كان ذلك حديثاً أو حدثاً. محاولة منا للتعبير عن رغبتنا في إنهاء الوضع او 
الاسراع فيه أو بالعكس محاولة لتهدئته

*
معلومة جديدة 

شكرااااااا هابي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
*


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> أنا مرات بعملها بس أنا مش هيك خالص :hlp:
> ميرسي ليكي لنقل الموضوع الرائع سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع حضرتك حلو أوى
> بس أنا بعد كده لما هكون بتكلم هخلى ايدى جنبى ومش هعمل أى حركة عشان مفيش شخص يعرف يحللنى!!


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

BosY_LoVe_JeSuS قال:


> *تحريك الخواتم أو الحلق:
> عندما نرفع اليد إلى مستوى الأذن هو تعبير عن حرجنا وقلقنا من الكلام الذي نسمعه وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نمنع انفسنا من قسوة الكلام أو لدينا رغبة ملحة في عدم سماعه
> ---------------------
> وضع اليدين في الجيوب أثناء الحديث:
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا هابي على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا هابي علي الموضوع الحقيقي الواقعي
> ​*


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ياهابى موضوع جميل


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *طرقعة الأصابع:
> 
> ليست تعبيراً عن العصبية كما يعتقد البعض بقدرما هي رد فعل طبيعي سريع لما يدور حولنا سواء كان ذلك حديثاً أو حدثاً. محاولة منا للتعبير عن رغبتنا في إنهاء الوضع او
> الاسراع فيه أو بالعكس محاولة لتهدئته
> ...


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (25 مايو 2009)

> *طرقعة الأصابع:
> 
> ليست تعبيراً عن العصبية كما يعتقد البعض بقدرما هي رد فعل طبيعي سريع لما يدور حولنا سواء كان ذلك حديثاً أو حدثاً. محاولة منا للتعبير عن رغبتنا في إنهاء الوضع او
> الاسراع فيه أو بالعكس محاولة لتهدئته*



انا بعمل الحركة دي كتير 





مرسي ياهابي علي المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع امى العزيزة
ميرسى اكتير
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sara A (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا هابى *
*أكيد بعد كده هعرف اللى قدامى بيفكر فى أيه؟*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> انا بعمل الحركة دي كتير
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> موضوع رائع امى العزيزة
> ميرسى اكتير
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *شكرا هابى *
> *أكيد بعد كده هعرف اللى قدامى بيفكر فى أيه؟*
> *ميرسى كتير*
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

معلومات حلوة ومفيدة وجديدة


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

> *تحريك الخواتم أو الحلق:
> عندما نرفع اليد إلى مستوى الأذن هو تعبير عن حرجنا وقلقنا من الكلام الذي نسمعه وكأننا بذلك نريد أن نمنع انفسنا من قسوة الكلام أو لدينا رغبة ملحة في عدم سماعه*



*موضوع جميل هابى*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> معلومات حلوة ومفيدة وجديدة


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوع رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل هابى*
> *تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله عليكى يا امى الحبيبة*
*موضوع رائع وقيم*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله عليكى يا امى الحبيبة*
> *موضوع رائع وقيم*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك*
> **​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا حببتى على الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *اشكرك يا حببتى على الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدااا

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدااا
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> الرب يبارككم*​


----------

